# Fish meal



## Shelbie (Jun 13, 2013)

I like to include fish in my raw food meals for my 11 yr old Siberian Husky and 14 mth old GSD, but I don't know how often I should give them a fish meal. Also I purchased frozen, raw sardines and was surprised at how large they were. I was expecting the small ones like you find in the tins, but these things are anywhere from 5 - 8 oz each and at least 6 - 8 inches in length (remind me more of a small trout). Do I need to cut them into chunks or do I just say "here you go" and give them the whole thing? Shoul I thaw them first or leave them frozen? Only been feeding raw for a couple of weeks so still have a lot to learn!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Sled dogs are thrown huge, whole fish as their meals! So it's probably up to you-Bob


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I am wary of fish bones (the little ones that choke you) although in sardines they are so small as to not be a problem. I purchased salmon bones once and just gave it to them whole, Harry wouldn't go near it, Lola ate them both. I haven't given it to them again because I am concerned about those little bones, I believe some people grind the fish bones.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed a fish meal once a week or at least try to -hard to find it decently priced.







Just take fish out of a plastic and hand to your dog. Enzo eats the heads first always !


On a side note you say this a couple weeks into raw? 2 weeks? Just remember don't add too much variety too soon


----------

